# Why use a fountain pen?



## BRobbins629

I am putting together a presentation on fountain pens and one of the topics I would like to cover is why.  Some of my reasons are:

1) Selection of inks
2) Variation in line width
3) Conversation piece

Any others??


----------



## tonymac

You could make the argument that it is Eco-friendly.


----------



## carlmorrell

My first commission for a  pen was from a colleague.  He is from Pakistan, and claims that he had to learn how to use a fountain pen in school.  They could not use ballpoints. 

Bulletize That:laugh:


----------



## TomW

Heck, I had to learn via fountain pen....third grade, 1964...
Still favor them.

Tom


----------



## PWL

The first pen I used was a dip pen in first grade. The first day of school we got a new tip and a full ink well. If my memory is correct,that's what we used for the first 8 yrs of school. I guess I'm telling my age.

Paul


----------



## bjbear76

Old-school accountants insist that all checks MUST be signed using a fountain pen.  And the color MUST be blue-black; not blue, not black.   

LOL.....Can you tell my dad was an accountant that didn't stray from the basic laws of accounting?


----------



## ed4copies

BRobbins629 said:


> I am putting together a presentation on fountain pens and one of the topics I would like to cover is why.  Some of my reasons are:
> 
> 1) Selection of inks
> 2) Variation in line width
> 3) Conversation piece
> 
> Any others??



Protects the population of birds---quills were becoming scarce, don't you remember that, Bruce???


----------



## its_virgil

Bruce,
I just did a google search on "why use a fountain pen?" Found some interesting  reading.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## ctubbs

Because it makes writing FUN again!!!!!!

Charles


----------



## GoodTurns

elegance  (or at least the appearance of it!)
romance  (or at least an attempt at it!)
uniqueness  (or at least the perception of it!)


----------



## Mike Powell

On top of what GoodTurns said, I like them because nothing can get the look of a fountain pens writing.


----------



## Jerryconn

A fountain pen (properly tuned) requires less effort to write with and as a result no sore fingers or hand cramps.


----------



## monophoto

BRobbins629 said:


> I am putting together a presentation on fountain pens and one of the topics I would like to cover is why.  Some of my reasons are:
> 
> 1) Selection of inks
> 2) Variation in line width
> 3) Conversation piece
> 
> Any others??




Yes - the style of writing is totally different with a fountain pen.  Fountain pen ink flows onto the paper, so writing is smooth and effortless.  With a ballpoint, you have to press against the paper to create the friction needed to drag the ink out of the pen.  As a result, with a fountain pen, you can concentrate on what you are writing and how it appears, not on the physical effort required to apply marks on paper.


----------



## skiprat

Bruce, the most beautiful of handwriting can ONLY be done with a fountain pen.  Using a fountain pen also encourages the user to try and write much neater too. :wink:


----------



## bjbear76

skiprat said:


> Bruce, the most beautiful of handwriting can ONLY be done with a fountain pen.  Using a fountain pen also encourages the user to try and write much neater too. :wink:



Very true!  My handwriting is at least close to legible since I started using a fountain pen.


----------



## GoodTurns

monophoto said:


> Yes - the style of writing is totally different with a fountain pen.  Fountain pen ink flows onto the paper, so writing is smooth and effortless.  With a ballpoint, you have to press against the paper to create the friction needed to drag the ink out of the pen.  As a result, with a fountain pen, you can concentrate on what you are writing and how it appears, not on the physical effort required to apply marks on paper.



one of my booth "lines" is that with a fountain pen, you are introducing ink to paper...with that bic you usually use, you are trying to force them to be campatible....


----------



## frank123

There really is only one real reason, IMO, everything else just being secondary justifications.

That reason?

Class.  

Nothing shows off your sophistication and class they way writing with a fountain pen does, and people notice it even if they don't mention it.


----------



## carlmorrell

I'd also add (as the devils advocate), that lefties suck with a fountain pen. Being a leftie myself, I can't use a fountain pen, I push, and the paper does not like that.


----------



## Chasper

Content.  When using a fountain pen you are forced to slow down and focus on what you are writing.  The quality of the content of what you write will improve with a fountain pen.

It is analogous to spouting off and saying the first thing that comes to mind verses taking some time and giving serious thought to what you have to say before replying.


----------



## Marc

Plus, when you make a large elevation change, such as going over a mountain pass, the cartridge will leak ink all over your shirt pocket!!

Learned that one the hard way.


----------



## SteveG

When you do a serious attempt at switching (at least some of the time) to use of a fountain pen, your handwriting will, almost without fail, improve greatly. Some of us could use that. Also,overall quality of life will improve by at least 12%. Try it...You will like it.
Steve


----------



## PR_Princess

I came across this a while back. One Med Student informing other students as to why they want to use a fountain pen. 

So if your presentation is to Med Students  - here ya' go Bruce...your script is written! 

The Benefits of Fountain Pens - YouTube


----------



## paintspill

It ranks as one of those things that you just can't explain. To me it's magical. Started only a few years ago and now am never without one. I suppose it's the old adage "if you have to ask, you wouldn't understand."
And you can quote me on that.


----------



## Ambidex

As a m.d. qualified calligrapher...I can make a ballpoint, rollerball, or a crayon look like a epileptic dyslexic was riding a dirtbike down an oldtime railroad track and trying to write neatly to impress his mother(who is a teacher with a penchant for perfection in neatness) less than proud that her son that can't even print let alone write cursive, shake her head and blame Dad, God bless his soul. I love making fps but would pay very good money to never,ever,ever use one... IMHO as usual..George


----------



## wood-of-1kind

A good fountain pen is like fine writing in motion. A totally classy why of putting thought to paper. That's my story and I'm sticking to it as to 'why' use a FP.


----------



## avbill

A fine fountain pen  is like a good bottle of wine!


----------



## chriselle

carlmorrell said:


> I'd also add (as the devils advocate), that lefties suck with a fountain pen. Being a leftie myself, I can't use a fountain pen, I push, and the paper does not like that.



 Wo...wo...wo there Carl..:wink: 

 If you are writing at a correct hand angle being left handed is actually a huge advantage with fountain pens.  Especially with Spencerian script or Copperplate.  For this you must be an underwriter and accustomed to writing on a slant of around 50 degrees.  This is the whole premise behind righties using oblique holders to get to the angle that comes to us naturally.


----------



## avbill

I'm left hand  and I do not smear the ink.  The FTN pen flow across the paper


----------



## BRobbins629

I am lefty as well and have no smear issues.  

Thanks to all who have commented.


----------



## Haynie

Pick up chicks.

Nothing more gratifying to my ego, and no better conversation starter than when a hotty compliments my pen.

Get your minds out of the gutter!


----------



## Jerryconn

chriselle said:


> carlmorrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also add (as the devils advocate), that lefties suck with a fountain pen. Being a leftie myself, I can't use a fountain pen, I push, and the paper does not like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wo...wo...wo there Carl..:wink:
> 
> If you are writing at a correct hand angle being left handed is actually a huge advantage with fountain pens.  Especially with Spencerian script or Copperplate.  For this you must be an underwriter and accustomed to writing on a slant of around 50 degrees.  This is the whole premise behind righties using oblique holders to get to the angle that comes to us naturally.
Click to expand...


I too am a leftie and I have smear issues with a ball point and do not with a fountain pen.


----------



## Tx.slopoke

in the second grade (1962) the nuns would not allow anything but fountain pens. i didn't kno any better. the girls used different colors like peacock. i often wondered how long ball points have been around. the other night on " boardwalk empire" they used a bp and i wondered if that was correct. and i grew up driving a stick and using a bottle opener


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI

*Like Neal said...+*

Neal,

In 50's when I went to school our dear Nuns (with the greatest respect), didn't permit possession of a ball point pen.  CONTRABAND!

We used pencil until whatever grade (no erasures permitted).  Then we had to have a fountain pen.  It was wonderful when that old ink reservoir let go and you had a blue stain from your pocket to your waist.  Then someone came out with a disposable ink reservoir (cartridge), fewer accidents, but still leaked.  

I believe that the roller ball and ceramic refills of today, give one as close a feel to a fountain pen without the potential mess.  If I were to say it in a single word it would be that they add "Flair" to ones writing.

I may have to make one for myself, try it out once again and transport myself back in time.  Oh that nostalgia.  

I can remember what a good friend of mine from my old fire company used to say.  "The Indians knew a good thing when they saw the Winchesters didn't they.  They knew bows and arrows were a thing of the past.  That was before the compound bow---old friend!"

Old typewriter technician (30 years),
Charlie


----------



## Jim Burr

I don't know if this was mentioned yet, but it's a direct descendent of the quill pen...history to fill pages there, or at least the Declaration of Independence and associated documents!


----------



## Mike Powell

I know when I pulled my FP out to fill out my POA before my deployment, the young lady behind the counter said "Wow, Nice pen"  Then when I told her I made it, she really perked up.  A couple of days later, I showed one of the guys on the deployment with me, the same pen, and appearantly the lady had told him about it when he came in after me.


----------



## johncrane

Nothing Beats a Fountain Pen!!
Many of the worlds most Famous Books were written with a Fountain Pen
Modern Fountain Pens and todays Piston Fillers and Ink Cartridges are easy to use and mess free.


----------



## PenMan1

Bruce:
Perhaps the fountain pen is the only instrument that "tunes" itself to the writing style of its owner.

All others, roller ball, ballpoint, gel filled, etc, write the same way for all writers.

If you DON'T believe this, LOAN YOUR fountain pen to another writer and it'll NEVER write the same way again. It's sorta like shaving your face with your razor that your wife has used on her legs! It's NEVER PRETTY!

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## PenMan1

I can usually tell the "meter" of someone's writing. If their thinking is slow and deliberate, you can see the ink starting to flow again after a long pause.

When someone is writing quickly, you can almost trace the passion by the pen's stroke.

One of my favorite activities is reading original manuscripts written in ink. Often the beauty of the writing style is as powerful as the message they deliver.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy

I think Johnny P summed it up!


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

BRobbins629 said:


> I am putting together a presentation on fountain pens and one of the topics I would like to cover is why.  Some of my reasons are:
> 
> 1) Selection of inks
> 2) Variation in line width
> 3) Conversation piece
> 
> Any others??



I think it was Forbes magazine that had a story about how Fountain Pens was a level of prestige equal to that of owning a high end performance automobile. 

On a side note, Dr Neil Degrasse Tyson, uses a fountain pen however not in the conventional way. he dips his pen as someone mentioned in a prior post in the meter of how one would give a speech. He deduced that from of all things, the Gettysburg address.


----------



## juteck

carlmorrell said:


> I'd also add (as the devils advocate), that lefties suck with a fountain pen. Being a leftie myself, I can't use a fountain pen, I push, and the paper does not like that.



Lighter touch.  

 It took me a long time to develop that, but I really love using it now. 

One of the first bottles of ink I bought was at a Mont Blanc store.  I told them I was new to fountain pens, had a hand crafted pen, and needed some ink. They snubbed their nose at my hand crafted pen, push some fat plastic (sorry, precious resin) pen in my hand, and had me sample various ink colors. The first thing they said was "get rid of the death grip".  It must have been so obvious for them to say that!   So, loosened my grip, and it worked much better.  They were good with me (maybe first customer all day??), and did not even to to push a pen sale on me.  

I use mine every day. Pushing it across the paper.   Paper makes a huge difference, but I can still write on cheap recycled 20# non bright white crappy copy paper.   Ink doesn't like the cheap paper as much, but I can still write on it without digging the tip into the paper.  

Start with a medium tip, or bold.   Develop your touch, then move to fine if you want.  I have no problems with an extra fine, and no problems with a 1.5 mm italics nib. 

Since I've started using it, I can also use a 0.3mm mechanical pencil with no problems, no digging, and no pencil digging into the paper. 

Light touch, and lefties can absolutely enjoy the variety of ink colors out there!!


----------



## Tx.slopoke

ball point pens were patented today in the U.S. and went for $9.75 each.... check it out on wikapedia


----------



## Tx.slopoke

1945 ....sorry


----------



## raar25

Actually the ball point pen as we know it today was patented by Laszlo Bíró a Hungarian who filed a British patent on 15 June 1938.


----------



## Loon-A-See

Reminds me of my Grandma Dixie.  She always had a Parker or Shaeffer FP, with which would inscribed the books she gave to us for our BDs, Christmas, etc.

They are classy and low-tech!  Nice to use in conjunction with a smartphone!

Check out this link:
PENS: BBC News-Why are fountain pen sales rising? 

Have fun!

Thanks!
Maria
aka Loon-A-See


----------



## Loon-A-See

Here's the other link that I was looking for:
Does Cursive Need to Be Taught in the Digital Age? | NEA Today!

My personal opinion is YES!  And, with a fountain pen (even if the ink is in a cartridge!)  How will future generations be able to read "The Declaration of Independence" if they cannot read cursive???  Or, any other important documents, for that matter.

OK, I'll be quiet, for now.  

Maria
aka Loon-A-See


----------



## jgourlay

PWL said:


> The first pen I used was a dip pen in first grade. The first day of school we got a new tip and a full ink well. If my memory is correct,that's what we used for the first 8 yrs of school. I guess I'm telling my age.
> 
> Paul


 
So either you're 300 years old, or went to Hogwarts!   :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## InvisibleMan

Holz Mechaniker said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting together a presentation on fountain pens and one of the topics I would like to cover is why.  Some of my reasons are:
> 
> 1) Selection of inks
> 2) Variation in line width
> 3) Conversation piece
> 
> Any others??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was Forbes magazine that had a story about how Fountain Pens was a level of prestige equal to that of owning a high end performance automobile.
> 
> On a side note, Dr Neil Degrasse Tyson, uses a fountain pen however not in the conventional way. he dips his pen as someone mentioned in a prior post in the meter of how one would give a speech. He deduced that from of all things, the Gettysburg address.
Click to expand...


On a further side note, Dr. Neil Degrasse Tyson is the greatest Twitter follow ever.


----------



## Penultimate

bjbear76 said:


> Old-school accountants insist that all checks MUST be signed using a fountain pen.  And the color MUST be blue-black; not blue, not black.
> 
> LOL.....Can you tell my dad was an accountant that didn't stray from the basic laws of accounting?



We had a contract from China that required signatures with fountain pen and black ink. I was asked to use my pen but I was using dark blue ink.


----------



## JSolinger

Fountain pens are medicinal! I had a job that I wrote a tremendous amount. Using ball points I developed severe pain in my elbow. I switched to a roller ball and it got a little better then I switched to a fountain and all my elbow and joint pain went away. I have been using fountain pens since for miles of pain free writing.


----------



## DurocShark

JSolinger said:


> Fountain pens are medicinal! I had a job that I wrote a tremendous amount. Using ball points I developed severe pain in my elbow. I switched to a roller ball and it got a little better then I switched to a fountain and all my elbow and joint pain went away. I have been using fountain pens since for miles of pain free writing.




Indeed. With a fp you can relax and let the writing flow. 

I gave a fp to a coworker in our Idaho office. Gave him minimal instruction: Figure 8's on a brown paper sack for 10 minutes solid. Then clean the nib (I did give him instructions on a full disassemble). Then load with cartridge. Squeeze cartridge until you see a drop forming on the nib. Release, assemble and write. 

He is a convert now. "I've never written so neatly in my life!" :laugh:


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

BRobbins629 said:


> I am putting together a presentation on fountain pens and one of the topics I would like to cover is why.  Some of my reasons are:
> 
> 1) Selection of inks
> 2) Variation in line width
> 3) Conversation piece
> 
> Any others??



With the multiple video's of fountain pens on you tube, plus the companies that are springing up just to make fountain pens.  What is old is new again.  Here is a article from Forbes Magazine.


----------



## Exabian

I never used a fountain pen in my life until I started turning pens. I saw one and thought I would make one and try it. When my dad was alive he use to write using a calligraphy pen and that added to the interest, so I made one. Since then I have been hooked, and I'e noticed that my hand writing has improved because it forced me to slow down. plus i feel like I should try to write better to fit the elegance of the pen.


----------



## wildbill23c

I just joined the forum and ran across your question regarding fountain pens.  

I just got into fountain pens myself, and I can say they are more natural in the formation of letters especially if you like writing in cursive.  The pen nib flexes and gives all sorts of line variations, and even ink color variations depending on the line width and pressure.  

Also, you have an almost endless supply of fountain pen ink colors, and depending on the fountain pen you can use pre-filled cartridges, you can get fountain pens with a cartridge converter which allows you to fill the pen from a bulk in supply, or you can get what's called an eydropper style which you end up just filling the body of the pen with ink.  Not all pens will work in all these styles, however some of them can be converted one way or another.  

A great place to check out to see the vast styles of pens, the huge selection of ink brands and colors, etc. is Fountain Pens, Fountain Pen Ink, Fountain Pen Paper | GouletPens.com.  This will also give you an idea of the huge price ranges as well.  

Hope this helps out.


----------



## Boz

I recently completed my first FP.  It is a Jr. Majestic with just the kit supplied nib.  I find it writes very well.  I am left handed but the way I hold a pen I have no problem with smearing the ink.  My hand is always below the tip of the pen.  After I go through a few ink cartridges I may purchase an upgraded nib and see if I can tell the difference.  You do need to slow down a tick when you write with it which I find to be a good thing.  I also find that I am more inclined to write cursive with this pen than I do with a ball point or roller ball.


----------



## wildbill23c

Boz said:


> I recently completed my first FP.  It is a Jr. Majestic with just the kit supplied nib.  I find it writes very well.  I am left handed but the way I hold a pen I have no problem with smearing the ink.  My hand is always below the tip of the pen.  After I go through a few ink cartridges I may purchase an upgraded nib and see if I can tell the difference.  You do need to slow down a tick when you write with it which I find to be a good thing.  I also find that I am more inclined to write cursive with this pen than I do with a ball point or roller ball.



I can't write block lettering with a fountain pen, for some reason I automatically revert to cursive whenever I pick up a fountain pen.  I'm going to pick up a few fountain pen kits here soon and make a few, see if I get anyone interested in them.  Nice thing with these kits is you can use a converter in them so you can buy bulk ink bottles which in the long run is cheaper than cartridges.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

My fountain pen becomes an extension/friend that you don't toss after each use, reducing landfill use.
Enhances your writing style as the nib is "customized" by your writing style.
I feel better when I use a fountain pen and my writing is more legible as I care more about how it looks. 
You will tend to write more and scribble less when your hand does not tire as fast.
You have availability of quality ink and more color choices.
If I need a new suit or dress shirt, I don't tighten the cap as much, allowing ink flow to ruin it. Ink stains are not always accidents, but she thinks they are, please don't tell her!!!

PLease ....share this list when compilation is complete.


----------



## turnero

only a fountain pen is a tool to express yourself, till now I was not able to do that with a ballpoint, rollerball etc.
6of9 The joy of writing with fountain pens - by Peter Unbehauen - YouTube





http://www.penturners.org/forum/<object width=


----------



## wildbill23c

Something else that comes to mind is paper.  Ordinary paper usually tends to cause ink blotches, unwanted bold lines, lots of bleed through, etc.  You need a special paper typically to use a fountain pen and ink.  Even a lot of the copy/printer papers out there will cause all the above issues.  There are papers out there designed for fountain pen use, however many of them you will find are in different sizes from other countries, not much in the way of standard notebook (8-1/2" x 11") paper out there for fountain pens.  Also note that the fountain pen paper notebooks, pads, etc. can be a bit expensive.  However, if you do a lot of fountain pen writing you will really enjoy it with the right paper.  Fountain pen ink is water based, so if you use certain papers like glossy photo paper the ink will not absorb into the paper and cause drying and smearing issues.


----------



## Cmiles1985

I've started using one of my fountain pens, and it's great! I haven't written with an FP in a long while (I used to have a fond appreciation of pens while in school). Now, I use it as a conversation piece. Many people my age in my area ask "what is that and where did you get it?" Then the lessons begin!


----------



## AP-PENS

*pen at schools*



skiprat said:


> Bruce, the most beautiful of handwriting can ONLY be done with a fountain pen.  Using a fountain pen also encourages the user to try and write much neater too. :wink:



I make and sell them at craft fairs sold a good few this last year,one I made in pink acrylic was for a 13 year old girl for school as it's a private school and can only use fountain pens great some schools like to show that that a pen is miter than the sword, one's i make i put a piston pump to draw ink out of bottle


----------



## wildbill23c

AP-PENS said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce, the most beautiful of handwriting can ONLY be done with a fountain pen.  Using a fountain pen also encourages the user to try and write much neater too. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make and sell them at craft fairs sold a good few this last year,one I made in pink acrylic was for a 13 year old girl for school as it's a private school and can only use fountain pens great some schools like to show that that a pen is miter than the sword, one's i make i put a piston pump to draw ink out of bottle
Click to expand...


Wow a school that only uses fountain pens.  That is very interesting.  I haven't yet made a fountain pen, but I'm itching to do so.  I've somewhat got into writing with them, and since I am making pens now, I want to make a fountain pen and rollerball pen set.  

Many people have no clue what a fountain pen even is LOL.


----------



## Dr.Internet

I just found this thread.  I grew up with fountain pens, the Sheaffer plastic bodied, cartridge pens that led to the traditional blue splotch under the shirt pocket!  Fountain pens also required in high school, although we also learned to use the typewriter.  All exams required blue-black fountain pens and if the teacher couldn't read it, it was marked wrong.
Re-discovered fountain pens about 15 years ago and started making them about 5 years ago.  As a professional technical project manager (IT), I can report that nothing gets the attention of the meeting like taking out the fountain pen and beginning to write something.  Furthermore, nothing says you really mean it like writing a Thank You note with your fountain pen.


----------



## Brian Chislett

A fountain pen is much easier to use for those with Arthritic hands, no pressure needed.
Brian


----------

